# Unzählige Babyfische



## Lucy2412 (7. Aug. 2011)

Gestern mußten wir feststellen das wir eine große nicht überschaubare Anzahl von klitzekleinen 0,5cm und etwas größeren ca.1cm Jungfischen im Teich haben, na Bravo und dabei haben wir nur ein laichfähiges Weibchen im Teich.
Sofort haben wir das Füttern eingestellt. Wie lange sollten wir unsere 4 Goldfische nicht mehr füttern, damit sowenig wie möglich übrig bleiben, am liebsten wäre uns natürlich es würden gar keine Babyfische überleben. Ab welcher Größe werden die Jungfische nicht mehr gefressen, passen die 1cm Großen schon nicht mehr ins Beuteschema oder besteht noch Hoffnung:beten.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## scholzi (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi Lucy
die Hoffnung kannst du aufgeben!
Die Kleinen verstecken sich sau gut....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> Wie lange sollten wir unsere 4 Goldfische nicht mehr füttern, damit sowenig wie möglich übrig bleiben,
> am liebsten wäre uns natürlich es würden gar keine Babyfische überleben.


Liebe Annette,
abgesehen davon, dass du die im Interesse der Wasserqualität und der Verhinderung der Vermehrung 
GAR nie mehr füttern solltest,
hast du den grundlegenden Fehler schon mit dem Einsetzen der Goldfische gemacht:
Diese Folgen sind ja wahrlich nicht unvorhersehbar gewesen, nicht?


----------



## Doc (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Großziehen ... daran erfreuen ... verschenken  

Hab auch wieder 1-2 cm große Jungfische entdeckt ... ich lass die Mädels wachsen und in einem Jahr gehen diese wieder weg, damit
sich jemand anderes freut


----------



## Ulli (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hallo Annette,

die dezimieren sich durch natürliche Fressfeinde wie Libellenlarven etc. in gewissem Maß selbst, aber dem kann man nachhelfen, indem man natürliche Feinde einsetzt.

Orfen und __ Sonnenbarsche fressen Laich und Flussbarsche die Fische bis zu mehreren cm Größe. Aber immer nur einen __ Barsch einsetzen, auch die 
vermehren sich sehr gut 

Goldfische fangen ist irgendwie mühsam, ich habe das am Sonntag auch versucht und habe in 1 Stunde  2 Stück gefangen - oder hat hier jemand einen Tip ???

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Doc (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Und was machste dann mit denen so? :__ nase


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Bouillabaisse!
(Ich wüsste sonst nicht, wohin damit.)


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hallo Anette,
den Tipp mit den Sonnenbarschen...
wir haben seit Juni 2010 einen männlichen und seit Mai 2011 den zweiten, männlichen Sonnenbarsch in unserem Teich.
Ich weiß nicht, wieviel Jungfische, ca. 200 ¿ (Ironie), wir in diesem Jahr schon hatten, unsere "Teichpolizei" hat ordentlich aufgeräumt.
Ab und an sehen wir noch mal einen youngster, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist Ruhe.
Füttern, höchstens mal 'nen Sonntagshappen... Regenwürmer aus dem eigenen Garten


----------



## Ulli (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



Doc schrieb:


> Und was machste dann mit denen so? :__ nase



Bouill... :shock  
Die bekommt ein Bekannter, der hat nen Riesen-Naturteich... da hat es grooooße Fische drin, die mögen sowas ....

Gruß Ulli

P.S. ...und Tips zum Einfangen ???


----------



## muschtang (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

ab einer gewissen größe mit etwas brot und kleinem angelhaken!


----------



## mr koi (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi Anette,
die idee mit dem __ Barsch finde ich auch OK


----------



## Lucy2412 (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



mr koi schrieb:


> Hi Anette,
> du hast doch zwei Welse im Teich, die regeln das schon


 WO ich hab noch keine im Teich gesehen?

Die Idee mit den Sonnenbarschen wollten wir vor unseren Urlaub in die Tat umsetzten, allerdings gab es zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade keine zu kaufen, jetzt ist es schon zu spät. Mein Mann hat heute das viele __ Hornkraut aus dem Teich genommen und erst mal in die Regentonne umgesetzt, damit sich die Kleinen dort nicht verstecken können und unseren hungrigen Vier leichter zum Opfer fallen. 
Die Kleinen die es doch schaffen, werde ich im nächsten Frühjahr verschenken, falls sie den Winter im Teich überstehen.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi Annette,

wenn Du keinen Nachwuchs mehr willst bleibt nichts anderes übrig als alle Fische rauszunehmen. Bleiben die Elternfische drin werden sie jedes Jahr mehrfach laichen und es werden jährlich mehr Jungfische, denn je älter/größer so ein Fischweibchen wird, umso mehr Eier produziert und legt es ab. Ein 25-30cm __ Goldfisch legt locker um die 40.000-50.000 Eier), Karpfen (Koi) pro Kilogramm Gewicht 300.000 - 500.000, Selbst wenn da nur 0,1% von übrig bleiben sollten hat man schnell ein Problem

Oder halt nur ein Geschlecht im Teich halten - allerdings lassen sich nur sehr wenige Teich-Fische anhand des aussehens als Männchen oder Weibchen feststellen (gerade bei Jungfischen unter 10cm sehr schwierig), wie z.B bei der __ Schleie

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (10. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi Annette,
du wirst beim raus fangen im Frühjahr wohl nicht alle erwischen - dann werden es nächstes Jahr sicher noch mehr gebärfähige sein.
Willst du ein paar Goldfische im Teich haben, finde ich den Vorschlag von Frank sehr gut. Beim Laichspiel oder am Körperbau lassen sich die Geschlechter von älteren Goldies gut unterscheiden. Die kleineren musst du aber alle erwischen. 

Ich hab 2 Jahre gebraucht, bis ich alle verschenkt hatte. Für die letzte Aktion 1/3 Wasser abgelassen und 2 Tage fröhliches keschern mit 2 Leuten.


----------



## Tomke (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hallo Ulli,

zwecks besseren Fangens ist Anüttern nicht so schlecht. Immer an derselben Stelle füttern, den Kescher einfach reinhängen, damit sie sich dran gewöhnen. Und wenn´s dann mal ernst wird, sollte es eigentlich klappen.
Naja, je kleiner der Teich, desto besser dafür. Hat halt doch Vorteile, so´n Kleiner. 

LG, Heike


----------



## Ulli (11. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hallo Heike,

das ist gar nicht so einfach, ich habe ja auch Koi im Teich und "Anfüttern" heisst, die Koi stürzen sich auf das Fressen und da sind die so rabiat, dass sowieso kein __ Goldfisch kommt. 

Den Kescher im Wasser lassen habe ich auch schon probiert, sobald ich den Stiel auch nur anfasse, sind alle verschwunden 

Gibt es nicht intelligentere Fangmethoden? Eine Reuse oder __ Senke vielleicht??

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Lucy2412 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Das Füttern haben wir nun schon seit einer Woche eingestellt. Die Anzahl an Jungfischen hat sich schon deutlich reduziert, oder sie verstecken sich einfach gut:? Ab und zu gelingt es uns auch einige mit dem Netz herauszufischen. Warum hat eigentlich noch keiner die Pille für Fische erfunden.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi Annette,

kannst den Fischies ja zur Not auch ein paar Kondome spendieren

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi Annette,
Hormone gibt es für Fische schon - meist werden die aber gezielt für die Vermehrung eingesetzt.
Falls du die Goldies behalten willst, sollten die Geschlechter sicher getrennt werden. :gelbrotekarte

Wenn dir das rausfangen auf Dauer nichts ausmacht, freuen sich die Beschenkten - zumindest im ersten Jahr.


----------



## Jan42 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Moin , moin , 

ich hab den Nachwuchs der Goldies auf eine ganz einfache Art und Weise in die Schranken gewiesen - ich hab einfach einen __ Aal in den Teich gesetzt  so wird gleich nach dem ablaichen dafür gesorgt , das erst gar nicht so viel schlüpfen können und über den Rest ( übrigens bis 4 cm Länge  ) freuen sich die Koi und die anderen Goldies . Beim __ Barsch kann es passieren , da er ja bekanntlich ein Räuber ist , das er , wenn er nicht mehr genug Lebendfutter ( sprich Jungfisch ) zu fressen hat , das er dann anfängt die großen Fische zu jagen und ihre Flossen anzufressen - sieht bei Euren teilweise sehr teuren Koi bestimmt nicht schön aus wenn Teile der Flossen rausgefressen sind und in Fetzen herunterhängen 

mfg Jan


----------



## Lucy2412 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Annette,
> 
> kannst den Fischies ja zur Not auch ein paar Kondome spendieren
> 
> MfG Frank





Also ich möchte mich von keinen meiner Vier Goldi´s trennen, egal ob Männchen oder Weibchen. Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal wieder ertwas zu gefüttert, hab es einfach nicht mehr über´s Herz gebracht die Hungerleider sich so selbst zu überlassen.

Uns gelingt es täglich so ca. 5-10 kleine Jungfische mit dem Netz rauszufischen, manche sind aber noch so klein das sie durch Netz rutschen. Ob ich es nächstes Frühjahr noch über´s Herz bringen würde, sie rauszufischen und ein schnelles Ende zu bereiten bezweifle ich, dann geht es nur noch über´s verschenken.
Hoffen daher das es uns gelingt soviel wie möglich zu erwischen.
Die Idee mit den __ Aal hört sich nicht schlecht, wenn es funktioniert, was frißt es denn wenn keine Jungfische vorhanden sind. Verträgt er sich mit Koi´s und Goldi´s im Teich?

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## pema (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin mal dreist und hänge eine Frage an das Thema:
In erster Linie lese ich hier immer von unerwünschtem Goldfischnachwuchs. Da tief in meinem Teichseele der Traum von __ Moderlieschen schlummert...ich ihn aber bisher nicht erfüllt habe...würde mich doch mal brennend interessieren, ob es bei Moderlieschenhaltung auch diese Probleme mit unerwünschtem bzw. zu zahlreichem Nachwuchs gibt.
Das wäre für mich nämlich ein absolutes Ausschlußkriterium bzgl. jeglicher Fischhaltung im Teich. 

petra


----------



## Joerg (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi Petra,
lies doch mal was sich hinter dem Link __ Moderlieschen geschrieben steht.
"In Teichen ohne Feindeinwirkung können sie sich explosionsartig vermehren."
Ohne Brutkontrolle sind es dann schnell ganz viele.


----------



## pema (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Tja Jörg,

"Massenvermehrung" hört sich schon mal nicht so gut an, allerdings gibt es ja da auch noch die Einschränkung mit:"die meisten überleben den ersten Winter nicht".

Ich würde es ganz einfach mal gerne von Moderlieschenhaltern hören, wie es so ist mit der Vermehrung der Fischchen Nach über 25 Jahren Aquarium will ich nie wieder auf die Suche nach all den netten Abnehmern des überzähligen Fischnachwuchses gehen müssen.

petra


----------



## Plätscher (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hallo Petra,

hast du Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer usw. im Teich?, wenn ja, hast du schon die Feindeinwirkung.


----------



## Jan42 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> Also ich möchte mich von keinen meiner Vier Goldi´s trennen, egal ob Männchen oder Weibchen. Heute habe ich zum ersten Mal wieder ertwas zu gefüttert, hab es einfach nicht mehr über´s Herz gebracht die Hungerleider sich so selbst zu überlassen.
> 
> Uns gelingt es täglich so ca. 5-10 kleine Jungfische mit dem Netz rauszufischen, manche sind aber noch so klein das sie durch Netz rutschen. Ob ich es nächstes Frühjahr noch über´s Herz bringen würde, sie rauszufischen und ein schnelles Ende zu bereiten bezweifle ich, dann geht es nur noch über´s verschenken.
> Hoffen daher das es uns gelingt soviel wie möglich zu erwischen.
> ...



Hallo , 

der Aal frißt ( wenn keine Jungfische mehr vorhanden sind ) ganz normales Fischfutter , Algen und alles was er auf dem Boden so findet ( Aale werden auch als Aasfresser bezeichnet , was nur bedingt richtig ist ) , also brauch man keine Angst zu haben das er die Großen bzw. ihre Flossen anfrißt .


----------



## Lucy2412 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

In unserem Teich ist die Anzahl der Jungfische deutlich zurückgegangen und wir denken mal das die vielen Libellelarven und __ Rückenschwimmer den Rest übernehmen.

:__ nase Ein Blick in unsere Regentonne allerdings trübte unsere morgendliche Stimmung. Mein Mann hatte dort vor einer Woche einen großen Teil des __ Hornkraut´s vorrübergehend untergebracht, damit die Jungfische nicht so viele Versteckmöglichkeiten haben und so Fressfeinden leichter zum Opfer fallen.
Im Hornkraut muß sich wohl Fischlaich befunden haben, denn in unserer Regentonne schwimmen unzählge Babyfische, die kaum stecknadelgroß sind. Löst sich das Problem von allein oder sind die Bedingungen in einer Regentonne ideal, das sie sich auch dort weiterentwickeln und vielleicht sogar den Winter überleben.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi Annette,

in der Regentonne wird sicher nicht genug Futter für alle Jungfische zu finden sein (Infusorien, Wasserflöhe, später noch größere Beutetiere), der Großteil der Fischies darin wird nach und nach verhungern

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy2412 (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hallo Frank,

verhungern...das ist keine schöne Vorstellung . Vielleicht sollte ich das Wasser in der Tonne zum Gießen verwenden, solange sie noch so klein sind, das man sie kaum mit dem bloßem Augen erkennen kann. Wo ich eigentlich so Tierlieb bin,so ne Sch...

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Christine (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hallo Annette,

ich weiß nicht, ob auf dem Blumenbeet zu ersticken humaner ist, als zu verhungern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi Christine,

den kleinen Fischen im Teich ergeht aber auch nicht so viel besser, wenn sie von nem größeren Goldie im ganzen runtergeschluckt werden und dann im Magen ersticken und verdaut werden (wenn sie nicht schon vorher von den Schlundzähnen noch lebendig zermahlen/zerdrückt werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Plätscher (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Annette,
> 
> ich weiß nicht, ob auf dem Blumenbeet zu ersticken humaner ist, als zu verhungern.



Wenn ich zwischen den beiden Mistmäglichkeiten die Wahl hätte, würde  ich als Fisch  das Blumenbeet vorziehen (geht viel schneller)


----------



## Ulli (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Hi zusammen,

also ich würde meinen Flussbarsch ausleihen, der hatt ALLES weggefressen, was in sein Maul passt und nun muss er von den __ Schnecken leben, die ich im Garten finde und in den Teich werfe.

Bei dem Regenwetter lebt er allerdings wie Gott in Frankreich 

Im Ernst, ich habe keinen einzigen Nachwuchs mehr im Teich - von einigen Hundert... Fangen geht allerdings nicht, der ist sauschnell und nicht unintelligent...

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## Lucy2412 (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



Plätscher schrieb:


> Wenn ich zwischen den beiden Mistmäglichkeiten die Wahl hätte, würde  ich als Fisch  das Blumenbeet vorziehen (geht viel schneller)



Ja das war auch mein Gedanke, eine ideale Lösung wird es wohl nie geben. An so etwas denkt man als frischgebackener Teichbesitzer, wenn man die ersten Fische einsetzt nicht, obwohl natürlich ist der Gedanke schon im Hinterkopf, aber man schiebt ihn ganz weit nach hinten, weil einem der Zeitpunkt, das man irgendwann früher oder später vor dem Problem Babyfische stehen wird, noch so weit entfernt erscheint. 
Vielleicht wächst man da mit der Zeit rein und macht sich gar nicht mehr die Gedanken darüber und empfindet es als notwendige Routine.

@Ulli Das mit dem __ Flußbarsch wäre natürlich eine ideale und schnelle Lösung, nur bekommt man ihn ja nicht im Handel und wenn er größer wird hätte ich Angst um meine großen Goldis. Einen Sonnenbarsch bekommt man problemlos im Handel, natürlich schafft er es nicht so viele Jungfische zu verputzen aber 2 oder 3 dürften schon was verdrücken.

Die Entscheidung wer in unseren Teich kommt werden wir auf´s nächste Frühjahr verschieben, dieses Jahr setzten wir keinen Fisch mehr ein und hoffen das unsere Weibchen uns nicht noch ein dickes Ei in den Teich legen.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Kurt M (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



Lucy2412 schrieb:


> ...Wie lange sollten wir unsere 4 Goldfische nicht mehr füttern, damit sowenig wie möglich übrig bleiben, am liebsten wäre uns natürlich es würden gar keine Babyfische überleben...
> Annette



du hast in einem 17.000 Liter Teich nur 4 Fische und machst dir Gedanken darüber dass es mehr werden könnten ?

Das beste ist die Fische das ganze Jahr gar nicht zu füttern, dann sorgt die Natur ganz automatisch für einen ausgewogenen Fischbesatz, der aber sicher mehr als nur 4 sein wird, denn so ein Teich kann locker 20 oder 30 Fische ohne Zusatzfutter ernähren.

Grüße
Kurt


----------



## derschwarzepeter (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Der Kurt spricht wahre Worte gelassen aus: 
Nicht füttern.

Mit den Goldfischen hat sich dann auch mittelfristig das klare Wasser erledigt (ohne so richtig ordentlich Technik), 
da die nicht nur die submersen Pflanzen verputzen werden,
sondern auch durch ihr Gründeln beständig den Schlamm aufwirbeln.


----------



## Lucy2412 (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



Kurt M schrieb:


> du hast in einem 17.000 Liter Teich nur 4 Fische und machst dir Gedanken darüber dass es mehr werden könnten ?
> 
> Grüße
> Kurt



Oh ja ,mehr sollen es im nächsten Frühjahr auf jeden Fall werden allerdings Koi´s keine Goldfische.

Liebe Grüße
Annette


----------



## Pammler (3. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*

Also ich hoffe das das Problem meine Wasserwanzen und Libellenlarven im Vorfeld erledigen. Habe gelesen denen schmeckt die Brut so gut. Stimmt das? von beiden habe ich jede menge im Teich.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Unzählige Babyfische*



Pammler schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe das das Problem meine Wasserwanzen und Libellenlarven im Vorfeld erledigen. Habe gelesen denen schmeckt die Brut so gut. Stimmt das? von beiden habe ich jede menge im Teich.




Hi,

wenn Du davon mehrere hundert im Teich hast klappt das schon das die einen kleinen Teil von dem Nachwuchs wegfressen

MfG Frank


----------

